# No network after install

## tmcmulli

Hi All, total noob to Gentoo... did the genkernel install from the min install disk.  Had networking all during the installation (did it over ssh for heaven's sake) once I had a successful reboot, I have no network.  Eth0 has an ip address, but I can't see the router it's getting the address from.

LiveCD works great, by the way...

Thanks!

----------

## NathanZachary

Could you please post a little more information regarding your setup?  What is your NIC?  What is the output of ifconfig after your reboot?  Can you also post the contents of /etc/conf.d/net ?  

Admittedly, I have absolutely no experience with genkernel as I've always configured my kernels by hand.  I would be happy to help you learn how to configure your kernel manually if you'd like, but let's see if we can get this eth0 problem taken care of firstly.

----------

## mjf55

I would also check you /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you have a valid nameserver in there.  Can you ping/surf to an IP address?.  Gentoo.org is 204.74.99.100

----------

## tmcmulli

 *mjf55 wrote:*   

> I would also check you /etc/resolv.conf and make sure you have a valid nameserver in there.  Can you ping/surf to an IP address?.  Gentoo.org is 204.74.99.100

 

Working on getting this info... but I can't ping anything, even my router... but live CD works fine... and I did copy nameservers to resolv.conf...

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> Could you please post a little more information regarding your setup?  What is your NIC?  What is the output of ifconfig after your reboot?  Can you also post the contents of /etc/conf.d/net ?  
> 
> Admittedly, I have absolutely no experience with genkernel as I've always configured my kernels by hand.  I would be happy to help you learn how to configure your kernel manually if you'd like, but let's see if we can get this eth0 problem taken care of firstly.

 

I appreciate it... I tried manual, and got a strange error halfway through... I think my boot partition was too small, so I rebuilt with genkernel just to see if i could get it running...

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> Could you please post a little more information regarding your setup?  What is your NIC?  What is the output of ifconfig after your reboot?  Can you also post the contents of /etc/conf.d/net ?  
> 
> Admittedly, I have absolutely no experience with genkernel as I've always configured my kernels by hand.  I would be happy to help you learn how to configure your kernel manually if you'd like, but let's see if we can get this eth0 problem taken care of firstly.

 

/etc/conf.d/net is:

config_eth0=(dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

Working on a way to get ifconfig without having to retype...

----------

## Bio

Most probably genkernel didn't build the drivers for your NIC.

Whats the result of 

```
lspci | grep -i net
```

Can you find your drivers built in your kernel?

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -->

   Network Device Support -->

     appropriate section for your NIC

```

Also what's your kernel?

```
uname -a
```

The result of an ifconfig would be most helpfull as well.

----------

## Bio

 *tmcmulli wrote:*   

>  I think my boot partition was too small

 

What's the size of your boot partition?   :Question: 

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Most probably genkernel didn't build the drivers for your NIC.
> 
> Whats the result of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Look like this is the case.... lspci came back as an unknown command...

Live CD gave me:  

```
02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
```

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Can you find your drivers built in your kernel?
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Hard for me to tell... lots of stuff loaded in there, and this is an old Dell, not 100% sure what the Ethernet card is...

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Also what's your kernel?
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```
> ...

 

Here's the kernel, which is different than the liveCD:  

```
Linux olddell 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Feb 19 20:54:37 CST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1600MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

The result of an ifconfig would be most helpfull as well.[/quote]

Finally:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:AD:74:DB:A6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.26  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:67 errors:122 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:5 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:5

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:9223 (9.0 Kb)  TX bytes:570 (570.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xec00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:996 (996.0 b)  TX bytes:996 (996.0 b)
```

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  *tmcmulli wrote:*    I think my boot partition was too small 
> 
> What's the size of your boot partition?  

 

it was 5 MB... now it's 64MB...

----------

## Bio

 *tmcmulli wrote:*   

> Look like this is the case.... lspci came back as an unknown command...

 

That's because you need to emerge pciutils.

 *tmcmulli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Live CD gave me:  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

According to your ifconfig output your NIC card's drivers are loaded. But you can make sure by checking your kernel config :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -->

   Network Device Support -->

     Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --->

        Tulip family network device driver support -->

           [*] Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI Support

           [*] DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI Support

```

 *tmcmulli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:AD:74:DB:A6  
> 
> ...

 

I don't see anything wrong, are you sure you're on the same subnet as your router? What's your router's IP?

Also what's the result of

```
route -n
```

Indeed 5MB is a bit small  :Wink: 

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers -->
> 
>    Network Device Support -->
> ...

 

These were set to module... recompiling now.

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't see anything wrong, are you sure you're on the same subnet as your router? What's your router's IP?
> 
> Also what's the result of
> ...

 

Everything is DHCP, and yes, the subnet is fine... will post route after recompile...

Thanks!

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers -->
> 
>    Network Device Support -->
> ...

 

After recompile, I could ping the router... then I started sshd, and the network seems to go away...

I'm wondering if my NIC isn't going south.

----------

## NathanZachary

 *tmcmulli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net is:
> 
> config_eth0=(dhcp")
> ...

 

There is a problem with a line in your /etc/conf.d/net.  It should read:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

Check to make sure that is exactly how the first line is written.

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

>  *tmcmulli wrote:*   
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net is:
> 
> config_eth0=(dhcp")
> ...

 

Just a typo... no internet means I have to type all the info manually...

Starting over right now...  will choose a manual kernel install next...

----------

## NathanZachary

Oh, okay, I just wanted to make sure.  :Smile:   Welcome to the fold; we've all reinstalled Gentoo many times during the learning process.  As I said earlier, if you want or need any help with the manual kernel configuration, please just ask.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bio

try the following :

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 (where XXX is the final IP address byte of your NIC)

route add default gw 192.168.1.YYY (where YYY is the final IP address byte of your router)

```

Then try surfing, sshing, ftping etc(ing)....

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> Oh, okay, I just wanted to make sure.   Welcome to the fold; we've all reinstalled Gentoo many times during the learning process.  As I said earlier, if you want or need any help with the manual kernel configuration, please just ask. 

 

Thanks!  Manual doesn't look too difficult, although I just got done, and I have exactly the same problem...Some damn thing isn't getting loaded...I ran the whole install over ssh... so my network is fine...

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> try the following :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 (where XXX is the final IP address byte of your NIC)
> 
> ...

 

Tried that, I'm assuming those are two different commands, right?  Didn't seem to affect anything.  The route command came back with file already exists.

I used 192.168.1.26 for the first line, and 192.168.1.1 for the 2nd.

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also what's the result of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here's the route -n:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

Router is at 192.168.1.1, DHCP

Thanks!

----------

## Bio

Your route is good. Your kernel looks good also. As for ifconfig.

That's it I'm officially clueless   :Wink: 

----------

## tmcmulli

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Your route is good. Your kernel looks good also. As for ifconfig.
> 
> That's it I'm officially clueless  

 

Well, it's good to know I didn't bonehead something!  :Smile: 

So does anyone know the difference between the live CD networking and a standard install?  Obviously, there's something loaded that I'm not installing...

I get the net up for about a minute before it goes away...very odd...

----------

## NathanZachary

On your /etc/conf.d/net, try leaving just the one line:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

and commenting out the others using the #.  Also, is there an onboard NIC on this computer?

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> On your /etc/conf.d/net, try leaving just the one line:
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Nope, it's a PCI card.

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> On your /etc/conf.d/net, try leaving just the one line:
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Did that, same damn thing... strange stuff is, it works until I start SSHd... wonder if I'm looking in the wrong spot?  Could the sshd_config file have something in it that wacking the networking?

----------

## NathanZachary

So everything about the network functions properly before you start sshd?  Take sshd out of the boot runlevel (if it is there in the first place), and then we can narrow down what the problem is.  Also, now that you have a working Gentoo installation, this thread really should be in "networking," so I will request a move.  :Smile:   We'll figure this issue out, don't worry.

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> So everything about the network functions properly before you start sshd?  Take sshd out of the boot runlevel (if it is there in the first place), and then we can narrow down what the problem is.  Also, now that you have a working Gentoo installation, this thread really should be in "networking," so I will request a move.   We'll figure this issue out, don't worry.

 

No, as it turns out, sshd is not the issue. Networking starts... stays up for about a minute, then goes away.

yeah, it's a network issue now...  I run ping, and can watch it stop responding...

thanks!

----------

## desultory

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## NathanZachary

And you don't get any warnings (yellow text) or errors (red text) related to network activity during the boot sequence?

----------

## tmcmulli

 *kalos wrote:*   

> And you don't get any warnings (yellow text) or errors (red text) related to network activity during the boot sequence?

 

Nope, actually get the same IP address every time, which I think is odd...But no messages or warnings... all looks fine.

----------

